# Головокружение, шатает стоя, немеют пальцы



## Gerk (4 Окт 2018)

Добрый день! Прошу помощи.
Зовут Саша,32 года
Что волнует:
1.Головокружения,но это не совсем головокружение,скорее больше похоже на состояние алко опьянения,как-будто стабилизацию отключили.в покое все нормально.
2. Шатает стоя, как маятник надо держать равновесие.
3. Лежа на спине немеют пальцы - мезинец и безымянный и половина лодони
4. Постоянная усталость и сонливость.
5. Быстрая утомляемость.
Что делал:
МРТ гм,всего позвоночника результат в фото
Эндокринолог анализы в норме.
УЗИ вен нижних и верхних конечностей,УЗИ брюшной полости,УЗИ сердца и ЭКГ.
Прошел лор и сурдолога,УЗИ брахиоцефальных сосудов- это все в норме.
Началось все с 1 мая 2018 г.проснулчя утром и когда пошел понял что картинка плывет.Последние лнюет 5 много лежа читал телефон в неудобном положении.работа сидячая лет 12,уже без особых нагрузок.1 сентября копали картошку,на следующий день были ватные ноги и жжение ног и рук.дгя через 3-4 прошло.Делал массаж шеи особо результата не почувствовал.бетасерк не помог,сосудорасширяющие тоже.Утром когда встаю минут 10 нормально,потом начинает кружить.
Мой вопрос в следующем:
1. Может ли такое состояние давать мой позвоночник?- результат МРТ в фото
2. Если,да какие упражнения делать? Кто то говорит нужно расслаблять мышцы,кто-то наоборот делать упражнения на сопротивление.



У невролога был,он сказал,что у меня нормальный позвоночник для моего возраста,отправил нервишки лечить.но что-то я сомневаюсь в его компетенции


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2018)

@Gerk, Саша, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## ЛюдмилаД (4 Окт 2018)

Врач прав! Лечите нервы,это сбой вегетатики,я через все это,а может и большее прошла!(
Мрт головы делали?


----------



## Gerk (4 Окт 2018)

К диску с МРТ доберусь к понедельнику,попробую скинуть снимки. МРТ головы-чисто,врач сказал даже придраться не к чему.Мне бы понять может ли давать такую симптоматику протрузия в шее с5-с6 ну и что там ещё написано,мне не совсем понятно Пзр 11 мм ,нормально это мли мало? Может пережимает кровоток это протрузия...


----------

